

MixPanel Offers Realtime iPhone Analytics That Probably Won’t Piss Off Apple - mikek
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/22/mixpanel-iphone/

======
wallflower
Mixpanel is still doing the same thing Flurry is. Allowing developers to track
almost every user interaction. There is no immunity from Apple's ire. That
being said, we love Flurry. Being able to create parameterized custom events
allows you to know exactly how users are using and not using your app. For
example, a simple little web page link we threw in got so much more usage than
a feature we spent weeks on.

------
benologist
It'll be interesting to see how they handle pricing on this - most apps could
happily live within the free plan of 10k events/month.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
I don't know about most apps. We have a free navigation app that's not even in
the navigation top 100 right now, and it still gets 500 new user launches a
day. Just recording that would put us over 10k events.

------
whalesalad
Hahaha, a sword wielding female? Are you sure these guys are programmers? :P

~~~
jacobian
I see, because women can't be programmers, amirite?

Your misogyny is showing, and it's ugly. More to the point, this is sexist,
offensive, and should have no place in technical circles.

~~~
whalesalad
I was being sarcastic. The cliché uber nerd is a guy who lives in his mothers'
basement, drowns himself in mountain dew, and worships some kind of super hot
girl with an axe or sword.

You've misunderstood me. I wasn't implying that woman could not be
programmers, I was joking that clearly the guys who made this demo ARE
programmers because they're fitting that stereotype.

